
Ask HN: Startup/Software Scene in Boulder? - elamje
I’m curious to know who I should meet, or where I should hang out in Boulder to meet software&#x2F;startup people.<p>I’m a software engineer that just moved here from Austin and I’m looking to get plugged into a good network. I prefer meeting people serious about tech, startups, and investing. Open to any suggestions or meeting up!
======
badrchoubai
Hello there! I recommend [https://denverdevs.org](https://denverdevs.org).

It’s a slack channel for everything tech in Denver/Boulder primarily (but
members are from all over) and has served to be a huge asset to me as a
student and as a professional.

~~~
vasinl
thanks, for sharing this I just joined !

